# New Suns bad day vid



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6FBVwtbEGDU&search=suns bad day

funny stuff. Good vid.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

The beginning was great, but the bashing parts were questionable.

Initially, I thought it was going to be a tribute to a good run for the Suns, so it was actually a let-down how the video concluded....


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

Very classy. It's not like you guys pummled us or something.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VHMfFv60yj0 this one is better


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GBQxmVl-pZQ mavs return home the NEW champs~!!!

3am rowdy loud and proud!


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

Preacher said:


> Very classy. It's not like you guys pummled us or something.


Oh, don't be so thin skinned. We all earned the right to dish out a little ribbing after the crap we had to take last year (and basically every year).


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

thank u


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Some nice videos. I feel so proud to be a Mavs fan. Now I can actually enjoy the finals.


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

Mavericks_Fan said:


> Oh, don't be so thin skinned. We all earned the right to dish out a little ribbing after the crap we had to take last year (and basically every year).


That wasn't ribbing that was bashing. All I said is it was very classy. 

BTW, I didn't administer any bashing last year and was one of the first to congradulate you guys on taking the WCF. It's ok to win with class.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

Preacher said:


> BTW, I didn't administer any bashing last year and was one of the first to congradulate you guys on taking the WCF.


You weren't here last year, and I don't see where that video was personally addressed to you. Somehow you'll survive, I'm sure.



Preacher said:


> It's ok to win with class.


Wish someone had told certain fans that after the 2nd round last year.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

> We are all Nowitnesses


I still don't get it. They have 3 letters in common, that's it. It's almost as dumb as "We are all Witnashes."

BTW, the first video was stupid. It's more fun watching videos (like the 2nd) which shoes a team winning, not watching the winner's fans rub in the loser's face.


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

Mavericks_Fan said:


> You weren't here last year, and I don't see where that video was personally addressed to you. Somehow you'll survive, I'm sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Wish someone had told certain fans that after the 2nd round last year.


You're as bad as those fans were last year, congratulations on stooping to their level. 

And yes I will survive, and no it wasn't personally directed towards me. It still wasn't classy and I stick by that.


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

If some idiotic Suns fan made a video like that last year, I'd said the same thing.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Preacher said:


> If some idiotic Suns fan made a video like that last year, I'd said the same thing.


Booing Kobe Bryant was classy? saying Kobe sucks was classy? Plz don't try and start something in the Mavericks forum. Those videos are jokes, you can't take a joke? has nothing to do with not being classy. The series is over and hopefully we can all be mature and get along.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Its all in the celebration. It has nothing to do with bashing the Suns. They lost but didnt go down with a fight. They just Had a bad day.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

VeN said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6FBVwtbEGDU&search=suns bad day
> 
> funny stuff. Good vid.


Thank goodness Dirk Nowitzki has more class than to crow like that. Betcha he recognizes the quality of his competition and respects it--and he's certainly better mannered.

With fans like the one who created this video, Dallas might as well be Miami. :hurl:

Laurie


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

VeN said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VHMfFv60yj0 this one is better


Much nicer. Makes the same point, but isn't snotty about it.

Laurie


----------

